# Pulsar Racing Chronograph



## plumsteadblue (Sep 4, 2004)

HI, can any one tell me more about this watch please, on the dial it says Pulsar, racing chronograph, 50m, it has 3 sub dials the bottom one is the function dial, time, lap reset. total laps, racing lap+-, chrono, calendar, the left one is a slight curve dial with up & down 1-4 on it and top and bottom of this it says over 5 10 15, the right one is I think a 24hr dial with also 0- 60 in the middle.

The movement No is V681-900L R2, ser No 271713.

On the dial is a green flag and a chequred flag either side of the Pulsar name, sory I can't post a photo and this is a bit long, but any help please as I can't find out anything at all about this watch.

Cheers, John


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

What do you wish to know John ?


----------



## plumsteadblue (Sep 4, 2004)

HI ROY,

I would like to know when it was made, and was it made for any particular event or what country it was produced for, as I have not seen it for sale in the UK, I know some members are from other countries that is why I thought I would ask the vast knowledge base on the forum.

cheers, John


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Are you trying to buy it or sell it John?

I don't know the watch but sounds like standard fare, what is the seller asking for it?


----------



## plumsteadblue (Sep 4, 2004)

HI STAN,

I got the watch from the U.S about 2 weeks ago, it was a present for my lad who is f1 crazy, and he asked me about it, and I know nothing, the reason I got it was because of the racing bit on the dial and the flags.

cheers, John


----------



## cesar8nyc (May 6, 2005)

I have the same watch. I bought it in Seatlle, WA in the early mid 1990's. I have never seen another watch like it and this is the first information about the watch that has surfaced. If anyone has information about the watch please post. I don't think it's standard fare because I have never seen the watch on ebay. I do want to sell it, but I want to price it correctly. Thanks, Cesar


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> I do want to sell it, but I want to price it correctly










You price according to what you would be happy to get for it, if it doesnt sell youve priced it too high...

Thats what auctions are all about, it should sell for market value.


----------



## plumsteadblue (Sep 4, 2004)

HI cesar, if it is of any help I paid $36 for mine on the bay, I also have not seen another for sale, I guess as we in the f1 season it is the best time to sell it, I think my son has super glued his one to his wrist, well on race weekends anyway.

cheers, John


----------

